# 2010 Havanese Forum Calendar PREVIEW



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys, here it finally is!

The calendar in the pictures is not the actual calendar, but a proof. As you can see it is quite small.. only 8x8inches. The real ones will be 12x12inches.

It is a 13 month calendar which starts with December 2009 and finishes off in December 2010.

The below photos are the 2 main layouts for the calendar. 7 months laid out like November and 6 like July (but different sized boxes for the July style)

I just approved the second proof and sent the print job to the presses and will be delivered to Chicago just in time for the show!

Phewwwwwwww.. what a job putting together a calendar.. I'd love to do it again next year if everyone is happy with this years!

Thanks!
Ryan

PS--Thanks to Amanda and Leeann for all the help!
PPS-Thanks to everyone who sent in photos!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Ryan it looks great! Thanks Leeann and Amanda as well.
Can't wait to get one (or more)
Sally


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan- It looks fantastic!!
Thanks for all your hard work, I know it will be worth it!:tea:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan it looks AMAZING all printed out, I cant wait to see it in Chicago.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- you rocked! I know there were several bumps in the road and especially in the last week to the finished product. Great job. I also think Beamer is gonna be glad his Dad isn't up till 3am and freaking out. Maybe you can take him to go play with Blackie now


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow! it is gorgeous! thank you ryan.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh...I LOVE IT!! Wow Ryan, I think you have some mad skills. Thanks so much for taking this on. I plan on ordering at least 2, and I can't wait until they are available for sale....I see my little Baloo in there  

:whoo:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ryan, it looks great. I love your calendar model


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It looks great and I love the handsome sales rep too.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

so far it looks amazing! Can't wait to get mine in the mail!! I'll have to wait until after you guys are in Chicago. 

?? Have we ordered calendars yet?


BTW Beamer is great calendar model.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it's fantastic! For those of us NOT going to Chicago, can we order one on-line?

Karen


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Yes, hopefully the 2009 Calendar banners and order page will be replaced with the 2010 stuff asap! The calendars will not be ready for shipping until after Chicago anyhow, but I would like to get everything up maybe by next week so we can start selling them!

They will be arond $20 +s/h (price still to be confirmed..)
All proceeds will be donated to the Havanese Club of America!

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! It's gorgeous! Of course I notice a little guy in there who I happen to be in love with so it's impossible for me not to think it's great! I'll be buying a few in Chicago. 

Thanks so much for working on this Ryan!!! With Beamer as your salesman you should sell out in no time!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan, you have done a fantastic job! I love the layout and the pictures. Look forward to ordering mine.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's awesome! Great job! Wish I could have gotten Izzo's pic in there in time.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

It looks great!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for such a big job done so well. 

I'm a little partial to the month of July...the two loves of my life. Can't wait to see the whole thing from top to bottom. Again. Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ You' DA MAN!!! H-O-L-Y COW! That calendar looks AWESOME! :thumb: (and Beamie looks pretty good, too ) But somehow, just a simple "thank you" seems so weak a phrase to offer for such a monstrous task that's been done so well. So...

thank you! Thank You!!THANK YOU!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Ryan It looks great:clap2:, tho I wish we could see a little more of it:boink:
Are the Calendars going to be the $20 at Nationals too?
I cant wait to get mine too:becky:
You Rock!:rockon:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Heather..

Yes, Calendars will be $20 I think in Chicago. It's a nice round number!
Lets see what page(s) Beamer wants to look at tonight... 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan,

HUGE THANKS!!!! What can we say???

You are absolutely the best!!! You've done us proud!!!

The style and layout is awesome! Fabulous! You have done so much to make money for HCA! :clap2::hail::kiss::wof::thumb::first::whoo:
THANK YOU!!!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I really like that there's several photos on each page, nice to get to see so many dogs!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryan, you did a fantastic job on the calendar. Pictues look great and the colors blend so well. I can't wait to order some for my family ~ and to help HCA. 
You have a great groomer!
"Thank You"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, it looks fantastic! You did an awesome job.  Can't wait to get one (or two) in Chicago.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks Great! Thanks for everything!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Excellent job Ryan!!! I'll definitely be ordering one or two. Thank you for taking this on. 
How many photo submissions did you have to wade through??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Susan,

Had well over 1000 photos emailed to me! The worst part was selecting a photo but then rejecting it cause the resolution was to small to print nicely! ughhh...

Ryan


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks great, Ryan!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Great job Ryan! Gonna have to straigten out my paypal account so I can order a few! That's the only way to order....is that correct?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jean,

I think we can do checks to, as everyone will not have a paypal account. (some people still may not trust the online system!) Everything will be setup in a few days hopefully so the ordering can commence!

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan - it looks fabulous!! You should be very proud of your hard work on this!! I thank you so much for taking this on - I am sure Melissa thanks you too :amen: I am hoping to have Leeann pick me one up at Nationals and mail it to me so I dont have to wait too long!! 
Good job - well done!!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice! I'll be ordering a few calendars as soon as you make them available.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

totally awesome ryan! nice work!!!!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't wait to get one!!!!! Next year I will submit photos. I couldn't quite get it together this year.

Annie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is June and September!

And a very tired Beamer! lol


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Looks great! I will be picking up 2 in chicago =). Can we see more pages??

Edit: I replied right after you posted the new pages =P. Thanks!!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Jacky and Lilly

Is one of them for me?!?!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Look incredible. I cant wait to get it!!!! yippeee Bailey is in it!!! Did Mollie make the cut???


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah! One of the guys looks just like Riley! Now I don't feel sorry for not submitting pictures...

Again. good job!!!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

swtxsweetie said:


> Jacky and Lilly
> 
> Is one of them for me?!?!


Only if Momo is in it =P


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I won't be in Chicago, but I can't wait to order one. Awesome job!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Ryan - it looks fabulous!! You should be very proud of your hard work on this!! I thank you so much for taking this on - I am sure Melissa thanks you too :amen: I am hoping to have Leeann pick me one up at Nationals and mail it to me so I dont have to wait too long!!
> Good job - well done!!


LOL Laurie I wont have to pick you up one, Ryan is having them shipped to me and Amanda so we can mail all the US orders, this will help keep the cost of postage down rather than mailing them all from Canada.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay! I can't wait to get one (or maybe more). Thanks, Carolina, for submitting a picture of our little devil...how appropriate that it's on the same page as Hitch's butt


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ryan, again what a fabulous job you did. The head and butt shot was priceless. Poor little Beamer...it appears he is working way too hard.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ryan~ You' DA MAN!!! H-O-L-Y COW! That calendar looks AWESOME! :thumb: (and Beamie looks pretty good, too ) But somehow, just a simple "thank you" seems so weak a phrase to offer for such a monstrous task that's been done so well. So...
> 
> thank you! Thank You!!THANK YOU!!!


I couldn't have said it better! THANKS, RYAN!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys, i will post the rest of the pages tonight.. I know I could just post the pdf files, but Beamer likes to be in pictures.. lol

Also, I'm sorry if anyone that submitted photos was left out of the calendar. I tired to use as many different havs as possible! A few picture which I thought were in have alos been omitted for some strange reason. So sorry about that. This was my first year doing it and I was under stress!! :doh:

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, I love that shot of Laurie's Lily and Lexi sleeping head to head. It is my favorite photo ever. I love how you have some really big pictures. So much gets lost in little pictures. I just love seeing everyone's Neezer. I feel like all of them are ours collectively.

Can't wait to see the rest. And ummm Leeann? will you bring me back one too? I'll send you a check.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You did a great job from what you've already shown us here. I really like that you were able to include so many different shots on a single month.

Can't wait to see the rest!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The calander turned out really nice Ryan! I can't wait to order my copy


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jean, I'm with you. One of the photos looks kinda, sorta like Sedona so I don't feel so bad about not submitting any photos. Then again, I'm a lousy photographer so that had something to do with it too..... 
Excellent job Ryan. I cannot imagine having to choose from 1000 photos.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's fantastic, Ryan!!!!!! Thank you ever so much for doing this. It's a lot of work, but you did a great job. I love all the pictures on each page, without it looking crowded. BEAUTIFUL !!!

THANK YOU to all who worked on this and helped in getting it out to the rest of us!!!!! xxoo


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Searching through 1000 photos was not really the hard part, not selecting photos because of poor resolution was the hard part! Alot of great pictures got tossed to the side just because of picture quality. Trying to correspond with dozens of people on sending me larger image sizes did not really work, and in most cases the higher resolution image did not exist anyhow. 

Next year we need someone to make an online seminar about how to submit pictures for the calnedar! anyone? 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Searching through 1000 photos was not really the hard part, not selecting photos because of poor resolution was the hard part! Alot of great pictures got tossed to the side just because of picture quality. Trying to correspond with dozens of people on sending me larger image sizes did not really work, and in most cases the higher resolution image did not exist anyhow.
> 
> *Next year we need someone to make an online seminar about how to submit pictures for the calnedar! * anyone?
> 
> Ryan


how about an online seminar --How to take good photos! I'd sign up for that one :redface:


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Searching through 1000 photos was not really the hard part, not selecting photos because of poor resolution was the hard part! Alot of great pictures got tossed to the side just because of picture quality. Trying to correspond with dozens of people on sending me larger image sizes did not really work, and in most cases the higher resolution image did not exist anyhow.
> 
> Next year we need someone to make an online seminar about how to submit pictures for the calnedar! anyone?
> 
> Ryan


I think another alternative solution is for everyone to send you a link to their flickr photostream or picasaweb or other image hosting sites. Then you can download the originals straight from them. For hosting sites that dont provide the originals, you can request the photos from the sender. This way you can pick and choose the photos easier and only receive the ones you want.

I should have given you my flickr link instead of sending you 100mb of photos =P. I realized it after I sent them.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> how about an online seminar --How to take good photos! I'd sign up for that one :redface:


I'd be right there w/you Sally! Especially if there was a section on "getting great shots of black havs" *sigh*...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Ryan! It looks like it's going to be a wonderful calendar!!! I've just been out of state, and saw this tonight. I'm very excited to order my copy, and THANK YOU for doing this!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys, here is the rest!

enjoy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

and the rest


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*I love it!*


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryan, you have outdone yourself dude.:whoo::whoo::whoo::bounce::bounce:


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Briefly coming out of lurkdom...to say THANKS for creating such a beautiful and wonderful calendar! Can't wait to buy a few!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan,
I've already said it but it deserves to be said again, and I want to include everyone that helped out that I don't know about, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!

It is beautiful! I'm just so darned proud! :Cry: You could put those brown trout folks out of business!

Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, it looks amazing. You did a wonderful job! 

What's on the cover?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What about the cover?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beverly, LOL, we posted the same thing at the same time!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

GMTA, obviously! :tea:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Obviously.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It is AWESOME !!!! :cheer2:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

ryan 

it beautiful!!!! and Beamer thank you for your patience and your assistance in modeling the calender.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

FANTASTIC JOB RYAN! YOU'RE THE MAN!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see it in person! It's wonderful!!! Thanks for all the work you, and everyone else who helped, put into this!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Ryan. This is truly awesome. and all the Neezers look like real neezers having fun... although, Beamer looks pretty bored with the whole modeling thing. THANK YOU!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan- Thanks so much for the preview! Wooo Hoooo
You did a fantastic job, and the calandar looks GREAT!!
Can't wait to see the cover!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Fabulous job Ryan!! Leeann - save one for me when you get home!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome job, Ryan!:thumb: Thank you so much.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought the same thing, Missy. Poor Beamer! LOL He's thinking "enough with the pictures, Dad!" lol

The pages are GREAT, Ryan! Fantastic. Fun and so very Hav-like. I think it rocks and you ALL rock for having worked at putting this together.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Late to the party as usual--------but Ryan! You did a great job on the calendar. It looks like you made some great choices with pictures too and got alot of havs in it. :clap2: Great Job!:clap2:

Special thanks to Leeann and Amanda too! All 3 of you rocked it out!:rockon:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You did a great job, Ryan. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for thanks but literally leeann and I were just occasional walls for Ryan to knock his head against. Which he did many times! We received several 3 am emails especially in the last week. I would be in class and between him and Leeann, I would come out to 12 emails!

I definitely think we owe to Ryan next year to learn about what photos size wise are acceptable to submit and maybe someone can put together a tutorial, etc. I had the same problem having a photo that I cropped and made nice and shrunk for the forum. I had to go back and find the original.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're awesome. Thanks you, can't wait to get one at National's. Which table will they be at?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie was nice enough to sell them at her table! Should be good!

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I told the lady whom we got Murphy from, Save Underdogs Rescue, about the calendar and that he's in it and she'd like one. Now I'm up to buying 3! I think I better bring an extra empty suitcase so I can bring home all the stuff that I'm going to NEED! :redface:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ryan!! It looks great! Love the October pic! 

*I think Beamer got over being the model the first few times! He has to move to other things!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I always give the calendar as presents to people who help- dog sitter or family members too. My MIL loves her calendar and every month or so brings up a dog in it


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I always give the calendar as presents to people who help- dog sitter or family members too. My MIL loves her calendar and every month or so brings up a dog in it


I give one to my Aunt and Uncle with important family dates/reminders (birthday etc.) already marked on it for them.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic! Love it!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great Ryan!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The calendar should be on sale and replacing the 2009 links very soon! Hopefully today or tomorrow! 

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Slightly off topic-----
But does anyone have a current calendar I could get from them? Quincy is in it and Melissa was going to send me one but I never received one. I want one just because my Quince is in it.

please contact me if you have one--
Thank you-

:llama: back to new calendar biz...:llama:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Huge 'THANK YOU' Ryan, for an oustanding job!
I can't imagine the hours you spent on the calander, but it really is super.
And what a handsome and patient Hav showing the preview. Thanks Beamer!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Julie! I was looking at your Quincy with my Sammy on the same page, July, and didn't realize you didn't have one to look at too.  I only have my copy unfortunately.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just came home to 4 boxes of Calendars Wahooooo!!!!

Ryan the pictures do not do the calendar justice, you did a wonderful job and I LOVE the size. 

Shipping will start once we return from the National and please hold off on ordering till Melissa fixes the ordering page, right now it is still showing the 2009 calendar on the order buttons please wait till you see the new 2010 one with Kubrick & Hitch up and you should be good to go.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Is that the pic of the cover? (Hitch and Kub?)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie yes that is the cover on the banner.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMFG Ryan! What a very awesome calendar!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Ryan thanks so much for all the love, sweat and everything else that went into the birth of this calendar. You did an awesome job on choice and layout. As I mentioned someplace else I loved the font on the cover. 
What an artist's soul you have.

Dana Kyle


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Fantastic Ryan!!! Can't wait to see it in person! A job well done. :clap2:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome, Ryan! I know this must've been a TON of work, thanks so much for getting it done so quickly too. Wow. I know you have other obligations too..so sweet of you!

I'm excited to see it in person and you too! 

Kara


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryan . . . thank you SO MUCH for a job well done! I can't wait to get my hands on it . . . . absolutely adorable. I know how hard and time consuming it is to put something together like that. Kudos . . .

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------

